# shut up and fish



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

just for fun out of some scrap 5/8" plywood and a 24" piece of 2x 12.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Once again, Scott, you've made a very cool looking project. I love your 3D stuff.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

My recently retired coworker would die to have something like that . Very nice work Scott


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, Scott, nice.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Very nice, heck, I would like to have one of those!


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Love it!!!
Very nicely done


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

As an angler, I would love to have such a piece in my den. Great work


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Fish or cut wood? Really nice.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok....happy to send this file to any of you CNC brethren who want to carve this one...just message me with where you want the files sent.... it's all salmon and trout on this. Could make one with , bass, pike and Blue gills as I have the models..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You know my email Scott. Use it.

Is it all baked as one or each component separate?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> You know my email Scott. Use it.
> 
> Is it all baked as one or each component separate?


Do you want it all baked?

give me a day and i will get one put together with Pike, bass, trout and blue gills.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

John

This how the Bass, sunny, pike one would lay out. I can send it fused and ready to carve.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> John
> 
> This how the Bass, sunny, pike one would lay out. I can send it fused and ready to carve.


You guys are killing me . I've gotta have an extra 20K lying around somewhere


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> You guys are killing me . I've gotta have an extra 20K lying around somewhere


you can start for well under half of that... just saying... Or you could cross the border and move in with John, and borrow his stuff..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> you can start for well under half of that... just saying... Or you could cross the border and move in with John, and borrow his stuff..


Scott I checked your exact machine build out last year , and with taxes freight , exchange and duty , the online calculator that I used came up with close to $19,000 on a $10,000 purchace .
And I pretty much want the same machine your using. Even if I went with the 4'/4' version , it wasn't much less, I think $1,200 or so


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Scott I checked your exact machine build out last year , and with taxes freight , exchange and duty , the online calculator that I used came up with close to $19,000 on a $10,000 purchace .
> And I pretty much want the same machine your using. Even if I went with the 4'/4' version , it wasn't much less, I think $1,200 or so


So moving in with John might be the best plan....for now..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Not sure which I like best the plaque or the message. :grin:

well one as always.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't be stingy. I'll take a baked and and the unbaked one.

It's probably closer for RainMan to head your way. He could be the live in caretaker for the gallery, be your intern, and learn on the machine he wants. Glad I thought of that.

Or, I could send Rick a bank so he could start saving for that machine. Trouble is, he'd have boxes of parts and probably never get it put together.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Don't be stingy. I'll take a baked and and the unbaked one.
> 
> It's probably closer for RainMan to head your way. He could be the live in caretaker for the gallery, be your intern, and learn on the machine he wants. Glad I thought of that.
> 
> Or, I could send Rick a bank so he could start saving for that machine. Trouble is, he'd have boxes of parts and probably never get it put together.


ok I am sending you all the parts and you can play with it.. and a finished one.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're a peach, Scott. Beer's on me when Mark's done buying.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful job, Scott. Be careful though... a buddy of mine would kill for one of those.


----------

